# edm/house/dnb/dubstep favorites



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

So I am a huge drum n bass fan, been a dj, and listen to everything from house to dubstep, and of course drum and bass. I guess I am trying to expand to other EDM and figured if everyone posted what they listen to/like we could get a pretty solid thread going.

here are some of my favorites 

House:
Avicii- I could be the one 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bek1y2uiQGA
Calvin Harris- Sweet Nothing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ozSeGw-fY

Dubstep:
Datsik- King Kong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqF0EQhbzTE
Rusko- hold on
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI2b7qXUlnE


Drum and bass:
Netsky- starlight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItuF6EwW3C8
High Contrast- if we ever
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz1W1OLkw14
Future Prophecies- dreadlock
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn-AvJc56gg
Roni Size- brown paper bag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwI0gbGEyuI


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Drum and Bass:
Monsta - Holding On (Skrillex & Nero Remix):





Maduk - Don't be Afraid:





DC Breaks - Firez:





Or we can go way back to the first track that got me into listening to Drum and Bass to begin with...






Prior to Pendulum, my exposure to the "jungle" genre was limited to these tracks:


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

all really great trcks , aphrodite was a huge getting me into dnb,

here is the track that got me into dnb and still one of my most listened to tracks
ak1200-drowning
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwoaCKfqcxQ

track i last listened to in my car
netsky-escape
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na79dfVHpp0


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

here are a few more 

mistabishi-wipe your tears(the story behind him making this track is nuts, and will work your sub pretty damn hard with plenty of the wobble bass)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2NXtR53qtY

teebee-bounce
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syaXfvBjpzI

utah jazz- quincy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEWXvSAcriU

i usually like more liquid dnb i can get down on jump up but liquid i like because of the jazz/funk/chill over a driving beat with some nice wobble to the bass.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Gotta have some Utah Saints drum and bass remixes in there:

Something Good

What can you do for me

Heck, the intro to this song is my ring tone:
Camo and Krooked - Run Riot


----------

